# service sizing



## eetwo (Nov 13, 2011)

I need to do a quick estimate for a.pumpstation. The will have a 100 Hp Vfd controlled pump that won't be capable of full speed start. The voltage is still to be determined, either 208 or 460. Approximately 10kw worth of lighting and other misc loads. 
I'm thinking 200amp 460 volt service
or
400 amp 208 volt service
Am I thinking correctly.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Check out 430.250


----------

